# Are women attracted to tough guys ?



## Mr P (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, so u all know I'm happilly married, but I have always given a different impression to how I really am.  I've always had a "serious/tough guy" look, and I've always noticed that some man feel intimidated & don't even get in my way. (others do come up to me to get my advise & ask questions) but most don't even give me a second look.

On the othe hand, women do seem to not mind & actually dig this kind of look, today I had a lady while we were shopping that walked up to my wife & said Wow, with all those muscles he must really squeeze u tight,  and I do notice women do stare, not that it matters to me, cause I am honestly happy with my wife, but I was just wondering if some of u set out an image of a tough guy & if u get attention from women. 

So want to hear from the guys & gals.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2012)

Doesn't matter much for me cause my personality sucks so once I talk they bolt 

My gf has pointed out on many occasions that I get eye fucked by gay doods a lot.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 30, 2012)

lol, don't get me started on the gay dudes


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 30, 2012)

Did I hear gay? Lol ya I'm a cross between a bad boy and a nice guy.  I got tatoos, ill punch someone in the face on a sec, but I'm really nice to people and would give most the shirt off my back.  Just don't fuck with me.  Ohh did I mention I have a sexy ass.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 30, 2012)

I think women are attracted to confident man, & that's probably what they perceive u as.. I think most women are drawn to a man that makes them feel safe.. I know u are a nice guy with a great personality, so that's what really attracted me to u, of course the fact that u were strong was a plus, didn't want to be the one having to move the furniture, ya know  

I actually don't mind the attention from girls at all, I kinda of like it, it's nice to know other people appreciate the person your with. 

Now, girls don't get too fresh with my man, or 
*I'm gonna have to cut a BIATCH !!!!*   lol


----------



## Mr P (Apr 30, 2012)

Dude, u have the word "gay" and "ass" in the same post...............  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just sayin

but u got me all pumped up now, doing 100 reps of squats now to get my ass to look like yours one day lol,


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 30, 2012)

One day buddy one day.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 30, 2012)

got me answering this shit on ology to!  lol

Here's what i put

Generaly speaking, I think so.

I'm not nearly as big as you are, but I am a big guy....6'4" 245. I don't walk around with my nose in the air and try to stare down every guy around like some dickheaded Alpha, but I do carry a lot of confidence with me. I hold my head high, look people in the eye, and give a firm handshake. All though I don't consider myself a "tough guy" for the simple fact that I do not like violence......i think I do have that tough guy look or appeal. Put it this way....where ever i go, nobody fucks with me! lol

I think women are generaly drawn to men that way because of the sense of security they feel with them. Just like this lady told your wife about squeezing her with them big muscles. they feel safe and to some women, thet is definately a turn on. 

just my opinion.


----------



## chicken wing (Apr 30, 2012)

I have to agree. I have noticed in the last year that women stare at me alot more since I put on some mass. And my wife is just like Mrs p she likes the fact that women stare at me but can't have me. Lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 30, 2012)

I tend to like them around 110 lbs, that way their abs really show


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 30, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> I tend to like them around 110 lbs, that way their abs really show



That's it girl, we are no longer friends, sorry !


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 30, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> That's it girl, we are no longer friends, sorry !



lmao, knew you would love that one!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2012)

It's all about confidence. You can be 125 pounds and be a bad ass, alpha male. It's all how you carry yourself and present yourself to others


----------



## weights=life (Apr 30, 2012)

Georgia said:


> It's all about confidence. You can be 125 pounds and be a bad ass, alpha male. It's all how you carry yourself and present yourself to others



sure you can but if you run into someone just like that double their size, shows over...


----------



## PVL (Apr 30, 2012)

women like a challenge they can not walk all over.........if you are a dick in the process it sorta turns them on from my experience. im extremely aggrressive in whatever i do so it truely takes a strong woman to take what i dish out verbally, lol! the right one usually gives it to me when i need it and allows me to yell and scream when im frustrated, even if she has no idea where its coming from!!! lol! 

i admit im a complete asshole to women, probably always will be. but you want to come across that way as a guy so they dont rip your heart out and eat it alive......women can be just as vicious!!!


----------



## jennerrator (May 1, 2012)

PVL said:


> women like a challenge they can not walk all over.........if you are a dick in the process it sorta turns them on from my experience. im extremely aggrressive in whatever i do so it truely takes a strong woman to take what i dish out verbally, lol! the right one usually gives it to me when i need it and allows me to yell and scream when im frustrated, even if she has no idea where its coming from!!! lol!
> 
> i admit im a complete asshole to women, probably always will be. but you want to come across that way as a guy so they dont rip your heart out and eat it alive......women can be just as vicious!!!



Yes, we can but if you are finding women that allow you to treat them like shit, they are not strong...actually they are weak.


----------



## PVL (May 1, 2012)

its give and take in my opinion...........you need to lay down the law when a man needs to hear it, but also let the man feel he has some balls every once in a while and isnt in her purse ya kno? lol! 

i have these arguements all the time and it always comes down to we just love each other way too much to let some harsh words ruin a good thing. relationships are not always gunna be easy, but you can make them easier by learning to pick and choose your times of anger and rage.......at least IMO. 

some women like softies, some like hard asses......all women are not the same.


----------



## Mrs P (May 1, 2012)

PVL said:


> women like a challenge they can not walk all over.........if you are a dick in the process it sorta turns them on from my experience. im extremely aggrressive in whatever i do so it truely takes a strong woman to take what i dish out verbally, lol! the right one usually gives it to me when i need it and allows me to yell and scream when im frustrated, even if she has no idea where its coming from!!! lol!
> 
> i admit im a complete asshole to women, probably always will be. but you want to come across that way as a guy so they dont rip your heart out and eat it alive......women can be just as vicious!!!



I don't agree with u here, I think u can easily confuse "confidence" for "assholeness" not saying u are one, but there's a difference between one's way of conducting themselves & showing confidence vs acting like u are the $hit, careless, aggressive, etc. 

I wouldn't have paid attention to P if I even smelled he was an asshole (or acted like one).. Personally there's nothing more attractive than a great personality, being caring, giving, unselfish..

Sure there are probably some girls that go after the "assholes" for some reason, but most I think, just want a confident man that makes them feel special, has a sense of humor & listens to them.


----------



## Malevolence (May 1, 2012)

I do know this!!!  The #1 reason a women will not marry a man is because he is too nice. Statistical fact.  What it means???? is left to interpretation.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 1, 2012)

I have a "bad boy" look. I'm decent size, tatted up, have tons of confidence. Some women are intimidated by it, some love it. Everybody's different. My girl is pretty dominant so I let her take the reigns alot but I also don't back down on my morals and beliefs and I'll check her ass quick if she pushes it. She does the same to me. Women love a man with confidence, drive, motivation, and someone that can protect them. Like I said 9/10 I'll lay down and bite my tongue just to keep peace. I don't have to be right all the time. That's just ego shit. I'd much rather be happy then right in my relationship. At the same time I won't be disrespected. My girls ex's seemed to be little bitches that wouldn't speak up and have a pair of balls and she ran all over them. She's a strong, confident, sexy woman. She's told me many times that she loves the fact that I'm not afraid to speak my mind and likes it when I put her back in line.


----------



## PVL (May 1, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> I don't agree with u here, I think u can easily confuse "confidence" for "assholeness" not saying u are one, but there's a difference between one's way of conducting themselves & showing confidence vs acting like u are the $hit, careless, aggressive, etc.
> 
> I wouldn't have paid attention to P if I even smelled he was an asshole (or acted like one).. Personally there's nothing more attractive than a great personality, being caring, giving, unselfish..
> 
> Sure there are probably some girls that go after the "assholes" for some reason, but most I think, just want a confident man that makes them feel special, has a sense of humor & listens to them.




im not disagreeing with you with what you say.....also remember im 28. 

i learned a long long time ago its safer being a complete dick sometimes. they will hate you at first because they may think what you say hits too close......but in the end they are understanding that a guys buttons can get pushed.......and sometimes guys push back.


----------



## cokezero (May 1, 2012)

You ask are women attracted to tough guys? 100% yes. the only ones that say they aren't are the ones that lie. I have been told all my life I am a pretty boy you don't want to piss off. I cant count how many women i have gone out with that tell me I love the bad boy about you and all those veins and muscles turn me on. I have been a fighter all my life and the women love it. I have had women come up to me and ask if they could have my babies. A few times women have asked if they could get there pic with me. What thats all about i'm not sure but it has happened a few times. So women are very attracted to tough guys. No matter what their reasoning is it boils down to tough guy + hot chick= attraction! So stay jacked my friends...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 1, 2012)

at the end of the day all women just wanna watch there man whoop somebodys ass.Makes them feel all warm inside.


----------



## PVL (May 1, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> at the end of the day all women just wanna watch there man whoop somebodys ass.Makes them feel all warm inside.



id have to agree with it.........but once you get too big and too strong, its no longer a fist fight. the likelyhood of a case being dropped on a bodybuilder are extremely high with fighting. im still very fortunate i have not been sued over the years.


----------



## Mrs P (May 1, 2012)

PVL said:


> im not disagreeing with you with what you say.....also remember im 28.
> 
> i learned a long long time ago its safer being a complete dick sometimes. they will hate you at first because they may think what you say hits too close......but in the end they are understanding that a guys buttons can get pushed.......and sometimes guys push back.



Really ? I think the girls u think are "tough" cause they can handle u, are actually pretty weak IMO, a man should not let a women treat thme like $hit & the same thing goes for girls.. if u are a complete Dick to them & they are taking that's a sign of weakness IMO. 
I'm not a feminist freak, I do hate when I see couples where the girl wears the "pants" sort of speak, but respect should always be #1 in a relationship, no matter how old u are. 

Just my .02 cents.  



Brother Bundy said:


> at the end of the day all women just wanna watch there man whoop somebodys ass.Makes them feel all warm inside.



Not really a turn on at all, that would just show he's immature & has possible anger issues, I think most girls would walk the other way.... we want a man, don't think girls want to baby sit their man to make sure he doesn't get in to trouble...lol  

Not saying girls have to have carry their man's balls in their purse, but a show off is really not attractive at all... just shows immaturity & that's not what most look for.


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2012)

I love having the female point of view to show you just how WRONG YOU ARE!

Nice post Mrs. P!


----------



## jennerrator (May 1, 2012)

get em Mrs. P! I like a strong person (not lift weights strong) as a mate but not over bearing as I have a very strong personaility. I like someone who isn't afraid to admit if they are wrong or if they are hurt etc...communication is # 1 and whether you are one that holds eveything back or lets everything fly...there has to be a balance. Women might be attracted at first to looks but you better have more than looks to keep a real woman.


----------



## Mrs P (May 1, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I love having the female point of view to show you just how WRONG YOU ARE!
> 
> Nice post Mrs. P!



It's funny what man think "women want" is 99.9 % far from what "women really want" 
Heck, it's sometimes our fault, cause we think men come with a "mind reading" device..LOL !!


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2012)

Y'all really do. My GF will stare at me when she's mad at me or upset like I am supposed to magically know what is wrong!


----------



## Mrs P (May 1, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> get em Mrs. P! I like a strong person (not lift weights strong) as a mate but not over bearing as I have a very strong personaility. I like someone who isn't afraid to admit if they are wrong or if they are hurt etc...communication is # 1 and whether you are one that holds eveything back or lets everything fly...there has to be a balance. Women might be attracted at first to looks but you better have more than looks to keep a real woman.



Agree with ya girl, very well said


----------



## Mrs P (May 1, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Y'all really do. My GF will stare at me when she's mad at me or upset like I am supposed to magically know what is wrong!



Tell her to pm me I'll let her know where to buy a taser gun, works wonders  

Seriosuly thou communication is really key.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 1, 2012)

That's y I love Mrs p. Also Mr p is hawttt!!!


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Tell her to pm me I'll let her know where to buy a taser gun, works wonders
> 
> Seriosuly thou communication is really key.



Haha. I know she would use it on me too! In a heartbeat. Yeah it really is and it's always my fault with communication. I am stubborn and don't tell people how I really feel and it builds up and leads to frustration, stress, anger. I need to just start telling her and anybody how I feel....but I can't....cause I like to hold it all inside


----------



## jennerrator (May 1, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Haha. I know she would use it on me too! In a heartbeat. Yeah it really is and it's always my fault with communication. I am stubborn and don't tell people how I really feel and it builds up and leads to frustration, stress, anger. I need to just start telling her and anybody how I feel....but I can't....cause I like to hold it all inside



lol, sounds like you are arguing with yourself!


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> lol, sounds like you are arguing with yourself!



LOL! Maybe so!


----------



## MTgirl (May 1, 2012)

My husband is what could be considered a tough guy to others.  His height and build can be indimidating.  He's also very quiet, which means he can come across as stand-offish, which isn't intentional.
I have a strong personality, but it's nice to be able to defer to him and let him handle certain situations....like when a guy came to the door selling vaccum cleaners.  The kids were in the tub and we're in the middle of evening/bed routine. The last thing I wanted to deal with was a door to door salesman.  Fortunatley, I didn't have too as my not so approachable husband made it very clear never to come back 

I guess I've always been attracted to someone I could feel safe with and be able to let my guard down with.  Never ever been attracted to someone who was mean to me or being a dick.  I don't have time for mean people.


----------



## Whackor (May 9, 2012)

Tough guy or Bad Boy image?  Sometimes a guy can have both of those looks combined.  Society has observed that women have a tendency to turn into dip shits around guys that look/behave like bad boys. Which often seems their mentality is like that of  Jethro Bodine.  I knew a guy like that once.... built great and looked like a Calvin Klein model.  When he opened his mouth, oh lord everything came to a crashing halt!  As some members have hit on, confidence goes a very long way if not all the way.  Let's not get that confused with ego's or the Tren Train.  

Women eye fuck my b/f while I'm right next to him quite often. They try to get his attention while we dance...etc. We laugh about it.  One day while listening to live music outside, a drunk woman was up dancing "for him" and eye fucking him right out in front.  Occasionally she would look at me. Musicians took a break and the next thing I know she came up behind me with her hands on my shoulders and told me she would like to "do him".  If I would have been drinking at the time, I would have cleaned her clock right then. I'm not the jealous type...just know where to draw the line.  I'm naturally aggressive/strong.  Speak my mind freely and need to be put in check now and then.  He is the same way.  We're two pea's in a pod.  Of course I too like to have my strong guy, can't get the damn mayo jar opened without him.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 9, 2012)

i think everyone is different and a lot of girls don't go for the tough guy. 

I do find it ironic that most of us "built" guys have very attractive women. And most of the attractive women on this site go for/have "built" guys.


----------



## MTgirl (May 9, 2012)

Whackor said:


> Tough guy or Bad Boy image?  Sometimes a guy can have both of those looks combined.  Society has observed that women have a tendency to turn into dip shits around guys that look/behave like bad boys. Which often seems their mentality is like that of  Jethro Bodine.  I knew a guy like that once.... built great and looked like a Calvin Klein model.  When he opened his mouth, oh lord everything came to a crashing halt!  As some members have hit on, confidence goes a very long way if not all the way.  Let's not get that confused with ego's or the Tren Train.
> 
> Women eye fuck my b/f while I'm right next to him quite often. They try to get his attention while we dance...etc. We laugh about it.  One day while listening to live music outside, a drunk woman was up dancing "for him" and eye fucking him right out in front.  Occasionally she would look at me. Musicians took a break and the next thing I know she came up behind me with her hands on my shoulders and told me she would like to "do him".  If I would have been drinking at the time, I would have cleaned her clock right then. I'm not the jealous type...just know where to draw the line.  I'm naturally aggressive/strong.  Speak my mind freely and need to be put in check now and then.  He is the same way.  We're two pea's in a pod.  Of course I too like to have my strong guy, can't get the damn mayo jar opened without him.




When the heck are you two going to get married ?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 9, 2012)

I think we're all missing one of the biggest things to attraction, PERSONALITY. If your not fun to be around and click with your other half, or someone you just met, I dont care how hot either of you are, unless you can enjoy each others company, it aint gonna be shit! 

But since the orignal post was "are women attracted to tough guys", Yes they are, no doubt hands down. But if the tough guy can chat the hot chick up, GAME OVA!!


----------



## Hurt (May 9, 2012)

Generalizations about attraction between men and women are only that, and cannot be extrapolated to all of us.  But I can speak from personal experience.  I have lived in both a conservative southern state (most of my life) and currently live in a liberal democratic state (and I live in the most liberal city in the most liberal state, at that).  The difference is incredible.

So first, I'm not huge by any stretch.

When I am in my home state, women generally love my look.  Like when I'm out for example, I wouldn't even usually have to initiate conversation, they would just come to me (of course alcohol helps this haha).  They are generally more forward and will come up and ask if they can feel your muscles, etc. (once again, alcohol lowers inhibition).  Even sober though, just walking around I would get smiles from just about any lady I tried to make eye contact with and nod hello, for example.

NOW here in Northern California, completely DIFFERENT!  Walking on the sidewalk women won't even make eye contact with me...they will LITERALLY look down/away as we pass, without fail.  Of course, when they think you DON'T see them they will stare.  I don't know if this is because I'm stereotyped as a 'dumb meathead' or they think I must be 'self-absorbed' or they're afraid of me, or whatever, but the difference is literally night and day.  A good friend of mine who also trains like I do recently visited and we went to a small diner, and as we sat down at our table my fiance was laughing...I asked why and she said as we walked by literally every table turned to look at us.  It's just weird here, can't wait to move home!

Sorrrrrrry my .02


----------



## Whackor (May 10, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Generalizations about attraction between men and women are only that, and cannot be extrapolated to all of us.  But I can speak from personal experience.  I have lived in both a conservative southern state (most of my life) and currently live in a liberal democratic state (and I live in the most liberal city in the most liberal state, at that).  The difference is incredible.
> 
> So first, I'm not huge by any stretch.
> 
> ...



UGH!  I know the city you speak of.  I'm just a stones throw away.  I'm from a conservative state myself.  I can't stand these liberal thinking ass backwards non-tolerating hypocrites! Have you ever seen so many self-absorbed, self entitled asswipes all in one place before?  I hadn't till I moved here.   I live in the diseased state of liberals.  I've lived in the south too.  There is a very good reason why they call it "Southern Hospitality".    I miss the south!!


----------



## Hurt (May 10, 2012)

Very true Whackor.  I hold doors for people here and they look at me like I'm crazy and don't even say thank you.  Just a whole different world.

They prefer skinny-fat hippies that wear skin tight jeans here over manly men


----------

